# Bing Cherries



## justsipn (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm trying to come up with something unique for my next batch of rhubarb wine.

This morning, I got to thinking about using bing cherries. Has anyone tried it? It would give it a unique flavor and add color....I would think anyway.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jul 2, 2020)

Bing cherry has a pH of about 4.5 which should balance the low pH of rhurbarb 3.1 or 3.2
Have used rhurbarb as an acid source a number of times ex 55% peach 45% rhurbarb.

Sounds like a good combination


----------



## justsipn (Jul 2, 2020)

I would need to buy them now and freeze them till maybe December. Do you see a problem with that?

I wanted to get to your 20-25 lbs of rhubarb, but only got to 15 lbs and then three weeks of 30 mile per hour winds destroyed the rest of my crop. I'm trying to figure out something good to maybe add another 5-7 lbs of fruit.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jul 2, 2020)

I would expect bing cherry to do a browning reaction if you freeze whole, you will get a better color if air is excluded.
A few choices on how 1) do a rough calculation of sugar, add sugar to the cherry it will draw juice out over a day, and then squash enough to press out air (this is what happens with commercial pitted cherry) 2) freeze and then juice the rhurbarb and use it as liquid to cover the cherry 3) cover with a simple syrup 4) pit the cherry which creates juice

rhurbarb seems easy to get the two neighbors across the street grow it but don’t use it, so I can ,,, and I see farm houses where rhurbarb has gone to flower and is just sitting ,,, ask and you will find


----------

